# Leupold Ultimate Slam or Nikon Slughunter - for Muzzleloader



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm just wondering if anyone has used the Leupold Ultimate Slam series scopes and what they think. They are Leu's low end priced at $270-280....I'm thinking of mounting one on my muzzleloader (TC Omega). 

The alternative would be a Nikon - probably the Slughunter priced pretty close, at about $249.

Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I put the Ultimate Slam on my Omega last fall. I've always been a fan of Leupold scopes. I'm really impressed with mine so far. Sighted mine in at 100 yards, and then decided to test out the calibrated dots. Put the 200 yard dot on the bullseye and drilled the center out of it. I was impressed. I'm shooting 150 grains of triple 7 in mine with 250 gr. shockwaves.


Joe


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Another thumbs up for the slam!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I took a Burris scope off of my Ultimate Firearms muzzleloader cause it couldn't seem to handle the recoil. I put the Leupold Ultimate Slam on it and haven't had a problem since then. Right on target time after time.
In fact, there it is up there in my avatar pic.


----------



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, sounds like the Slam is the way to go. Would you recommend the 3x9 40mm or 2x7 33mm? Are there any advantages going with the lesser magnification (price is actually $10 more at GM)? 

I don't expect to take many shots over 100 yards in the field, but if what you say is true, maybe the 3x9 and some extra range time is the way to go just in case...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

The nikon omega scope was designed to be paired with the T/C Omega ML. The *slug hunter* was designed to be used with *Sabot slugs* (shotgun). I have the Nikon omega on my T/C omega and love the combo! I had the slug hunter on my 12 ga slug gun but recently switched over to the Leupold Ultimate slam. The Slug hunter is a nice scope out to about 150 yards but I was looking to extend my range out to 200 yards with my slug gun. I recently switched over to the ultimate slam on my slug gun but have not had a chance yet to play with it however it looks/feels like a quality scope as would be expected from Leupold. If you can go to a store that carries both you can test each one before you decide. You will be happy with either one!

I will recommend getting a quality mounting platform. I HIGHLY recommend the deadnutz one piece aluminum mount! Best $60 I spent on my omega period! Here is the link! I got the silver mount to match the scope/barrel. It looks awesome and it won't budge from the recoil! 

http://www.dnzproducts.com/index.ph...enid=m2u1g55c3ejs4kjv9dg5m9m4g0&keyword=omega


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm in the same boat no looking for a scope for a muzzy. I was thinking between the two scopes mention then read a view reviews on both. Both scope have people complaining of low light shooting conditions. Have you people shot these scopes in low light or viewed them in low light conditions.

IF so how do you rate them for low light?

Thanks

Skinner


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I have the 3x9x40 model on my Omega. I have no problems seeing in low light conditions either. If it's that dark you don't need to be shooting anyways. :lol: I own a couple of Leupold scopes and believe me you can make out targets easily when things are starting to fade to darkness.

Joe


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Another for the Ultimate Slam!!


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Ultimate Slam all the way here!


----------

